# What to feed!?!?



## ldmarston (Oct 25, 2009)

Question about what to feed! Our 2 dogs are needing a new food. They are an 85 lb 1.5 yr old American Bulldog/Pit BUll and a 45 lb 1 yr Pit bull. 

We had them on Black Gold because of the protein level but when they both got bitten by a Dog Pincher Bug (Hemi on the base of his tail and Sasha on her foot) the sores didn't heal for months on end and actually started getting d full of puss and bleeding and the vet was thinking about just removing them because they were so bad! We were recommended to put them on Intimidator. When we did the sores started healing in 3 days and in a months they were gone and you can't even tell that they were there anymore. 

Now We've done some in depth research and we're not liking Intimidator anymore. Is there anything that you would recommend for a large Breed female nad x-tra large breed male? They are still growing and will be at least another year. Because they are bullies it needs to be fairly high protein and fat and also because they run at least 2 miles a day plus wrestling with me otr my FI. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd recommend Innova Evo large bites or Orijen. High fat, high protein, good protein sources.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I couldnt find anything on intimidator(never heard of it), but the other one doesent look great either. 
I second ranmiller and go with high protein grain free like orijen, innova evo, horizon legacy or natures variety instinct


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

We have had good luck with Nature's Variety.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I keep forgetting about them! Yeah their Instinct formulas are pretty decent.


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 29, 2009)

Black Gold is a terrible food to feed! I really recomend that you switch over to a higher quality kibble, like EVO, Artemis, Taste of the Wild, etc. A prey model raw diet would be better.


----------



## steve (Sep 29, 2009)

*What to feed?*

Another vote for Evo as well as Orijen. Evo's carb rate is very very low. Taste of the wildis made by Diamond and although good, has fairly higher carb levels than the mentioned above.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Yet another EVO vote.*

Even up at Doggie Training Camp Zio is getting EVO. Judging by all that energy and the way he looks, I'd say he's doing well on it.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

The folks at Title Shot Kennels (Pit Bulls), use the same dog food as do I. I use the Classic or Basic Granular.

Title Shot


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see how the diet of a bully breed needs to be any different than the diet of an active sporting breed (such as a spaniel or retriever) but I would recommend going with a grain-free high protein formula such as Orijen or Acana Provincial. All 3 of my dogs are doing wonderful on Acana Provincial grain free.

Also if you offer snacks / treats, make sure they are grain free (meat-based) as well.

Lastly, what is a Dog Pincher Bug? Never heard of it. I'm here to learn, too.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*Mix it up*

I am a firm beliver in feeding more than one kind of food. I feed my GSD California Natural, Orjiem, Inova and Horizon Legacy. I don't feed him as much of the Orjiem and Legacy because of the High Protein and he is only 5 months old. Their are lots of good dog food brands out there, but I would advise you to mix it up between a couple of good brands. It's like the old saying goes, you get what you pay for. You really can't get a good food for a nickle.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree, variety from high quality sources is essential for a proper carnivore diet.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> I couldnt find anything on intimidator(never heard of it), but the other one doesent look great either.
> I second ranmiller and go with high protein grain free like orijen, innova evo, horizon legacy or natures variety instinct


I looked up Intimidator food....AWFUL!


----------

